# elisão das vogais átonas finais no português europeu



## Nino83

Oi para todos. 

Eu li que no português europeo tem uma tendência para não pronunciar as vogais [ɯ̽] (_e, i_ finais) e  (_o, u_ finais) no final de palavra. 
David James Silva, em _The Variable Elision of Unstressed Vowels in European Portuguese: A Case Study_, diz que isso acontece no 100% dos casos por [ɯ̽] e no 92% por  quando a palavra está na fim duma frase fonológica, no 77% e 71% dos casos quando a silaba (da palavra) seguinte estiver átona e no 63% e 66% quando a silaba (da palavra) seguinte estiver tónica, pelo contrário a vogal [ɐ] (_a_ final) é sempre pronunciada. 
O sotaque esaminado foi aquelo de Faial (que sería aquelo mais próximo ao português standard). 

O Silva diz: 



> Could  it  be  that  European  Portuguese  is  moving  in  the direction  of  Catalán,  whereby  masculine  forms  are  -Ø  marked  and  feminine forms  are  marked  by  the  suffix [-ɐ]?
> In the end, it is perhaps reasonable to speculate that the language may be  in  the  process  of  grammatical  change  to  a  system  in  which  the  masculine suffix /-o/ is moving towards zero.



Se isso acontecesse muitas formas verbais também podrias ser pronunciadas na mesma maneira (por exemplo a primeira e a terceira pessoa singular no presente do indicativo dos verbos da segunda e terceira conjugação). 

O que eu gostaria de preguntar é se vocês relevam esse fenómeno e se na opinão de vocês é un fenómeno que está aumentando.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Foneticamente muitos lisboetas e algarvios pronunciam _falo _como _fal'_ mas fonologicamente conseguem ouvir que se trata de _falo_, e não de _fale_.
(Acho que a vogal tônica em _Fal(e) português! _é mais longa que a em _Fal(o) português._)
Usando a terminologia inglesa, se trata de um_ transitional merger in production, but not in perception._

De vez em quando assisto a tv portuguesa, a muitas vezes ouço isso..._meninos bonitos _pronunciado como _mninx bunitx_.
(Compare com as reduções brasileiras:_ noites quentes_ pronunciado como _noitç kentç _ou _medicina, descabido, capital _pronunciado como _metçina, dçkabido, cap'tal etc_.
Acho que em 200 anos iremos falar como os portugueses, redução das vogais átonas é uma tendência geral em português).


----------



## Nino83

mexerica feliz said:


> (Compare com as reduções brasileiras:_ noites quentes_ pronunciado como _noitç kentç _ou _medicina, descabido, capital _pronunciado como _metçina, dçkabido, cap'tal etc_.
> Acho que em 200 anos iremos falar como os portugueses, redução das vogais átonas é uma tendência geral em português).



Muito obrigado, mexerica feliz. 
Essa redução é também presente no sotaque do Nordeste e do Rio Grande do Sul o é na tendéncia regional (Minas Geiras, Rio, São Paulo)? 

Ciao


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Nino83 said:


> Muito obrigado, mexerica feliz.
> Essa redução é também presente no sotaque do Nordeste e do Rio Grande do Sul o é na tendéncia regional (Minas Geiras, Rio, São Paulo)?
> 
> Ciao



Essa redução, na capital (e, generalizando, talvez em toda região metropolitana) do Rio Grande do Sul, é comum.


----------



## Nino83

Segundo o exemplo que Istituto Camões faz, em PB não teria a redução da _e_ pretônica na fala coloquial: 

*A menina faltou  ao teste de psicologia*
                         1) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 pausada (e silabada) em PE;
                          2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 coloquial em PE;
                          3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pausada (e silabada) em PB;
                          4) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 coloquial em PB 

Portanto, na opinão de vocês, também no PB coloquial é frequente a suppressão da _e_ pretônica e da  postônica? 

Es. Falo com você [f'al kõ vo'se], premeditado [prmdi'tad]

A respeito da _e_ postônica, essa, no PB, é sempre pronunciada ou é suprimida? 

Es. Falou com ele [fa'lo kõ 'eli] ou [fa'lo kõ 'el] 

Obrigado 

Ciao


----------



## mexerica feliz

Eu diria que na fala pausada temos: _pi-si-kó-lo-ga, ca-pi-tal, me-di-ci-na, des-kul-pa/djis-kul-pa, noi-tchiç ken-tchiç_, _adji-mi-rar, adji-vi-nhar_,_ rí-tchi-mo_, _ma-rí-tchi-mo_, _de uma amiga_ (5-6 sílabas)
Na fala rápida> _psikóloga, captal, medçina, dçkulpa, noitç kentç_, _adjmirar, adjvinhar_, _ritchmo_,  _marítchmo, djumamiga _(4 sílabas)


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado mexerica, por lo tanto em PB as reducões das vogais átonas são menos que em PE. 
Parece que a  e a _ (a não ser que nos plurais) postônicas são ainda claramente pronunciadas em PB._


----------



## mexerica feliz

Nino83 said:


> Obrigado mexerica, por lo tanto em PB as reducões das vogais átonas são menos que em PE.
> Parece que a  e a _ (a não ser que nos plurais) postônicas são ainda claramente pronunciadas em PB._


_

''Claramente''...Não são não.

''No PB, as vogais átonas finais como em safári e pato são frouxas em relação às tônicas finais de jacu e saci. '' (página 42).

''No PB, o desvozeamento de vogais acontece em posição átona final de palavra, por exemplo em vocábulos como papo, que deve, nesse caso, ser transcrito 
como: ['papụ]'' (página 41).

fonte: http://ppglin.posgrad.ufsc.br/files/2013/04/Livro_Fonetica_e_Fonologia.pdf_


----------



## Alandria

Em Minas Gerais é onde mais se reduzem as vogais átonas dentro do Brasil.


----------



## pi92

O fenómeno é real e é das primeiras coisas que os brasileiros reparam no sotaque português. Mas um português que faça um esforço por falar de forma clara, por exemplo numa apresentação, pronuncia as vogais todas. O que quero dizer é que "idealmente" ainda se pronuncia tudo, e apesar de tudo a letra não desaparece completamente - um português, ao dizer uma palavra espanhola como "amistad", ainda terá tendência a dizer "amistade" mesmo que a última letra seja quase imperceptível.

(Já agora, é pouco elegante dizer "o Silva"...)


----------



## Carfer

pi92 said:


> (Já agora, é pouco elegante dizer "o Silva"...)



Não necessariamente, se se referir à obra e não especificamente ao autor, como me parece que talvez tenha sido a intenção de nino83, especialmente quando são obras de referência (como por exemplo _'o Rouvière_' para referir o tratado de Anatomia que (não sei se ainda) se usa nas faculdades de Medicina).


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> Não necessariamente, se se referir à obra e não especificamente ao autor, como me parece que talvez tenha sido a intenção de nino83, especialmente quando são obras de referência (como por exemplo _'o Rouvière_' para referir o tratado de Anatomia que (não sei se ainda) se usa nas faculdades de Medicina).



Essa era a minha intenção. Em Italia é normal dizer _il Dante, il Manzoni_ (o Dante, O Manzoni) quando se fala dum autor (ao contrario é mais elegante utilizar o artigo). 

Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## Nino83

Olá a todos. 

Hoje vi uma trasmissão da RTP. As presentadoras entrevistaram muitas pessoas de Vila do Bispo, Algrave, e notei que as pessoas mais velhas (que com muita probabilidade têm um sotaque mais forte) reduziam todos os  finais (e foi muito difícil entendê-las) mas as mais jovens não falavam na mesma maneira. 

Daquí a minha pergunta: é a suppressão do  final só uma caraterística da fala dialetal do sul? Há variações sociais ou de fala formal/informal?


----------



## Alentugano

Nino83 said:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Hoje vi uma trasmissão da RTP. As presentadoras entrevistaram muitas pessoas de Vila do Bispo, Algrave, e notei que as pessoas mais velhas (que com muita probabilidade têm um sotaque mais forte) reduziam todos os  finais (e foi muito difícil entendê-las) mas as mais jovens não falavam na mesma maneira.
> 
> Daquí a minha pergunta: é a suppressão do  final só uma caraterística da fala dialetal do sul? Há variações sociais ou de fala formal/informal?



É sempre mais fácil responder se você der exemplos...


----------



## Nino83

Alentugano said:


> É sempre mais fácil responder se você der exemplos...



Não lembro neste momento, a transmissão terminou há horas.  
O que lembro é que os mais velhos omitiam sistematicamente os /o/ () finais, coisa que não acontecia com os mais jovens. 
Mas não é muito importante, obrigado mesmo assim.


----------



## Hagafiero

> 'No PB, o desvozeamento de vogais acontece em posição átona final de palavra, por exemplo em vocábulos como _papo, que deve, nesse caso, ser transcrito como: ['papụ]''_


Eu percebo isso na minha própria fala.
Este artigo estuda o apagamento das vogais átonas finais em Itaúna (Minas Gerais) e diz que, nessa cidade, tal apagamento resulta num L velarizado em fim de palavra, assim como em Portugal. 
“falou que tinha bomba na [is'kɔɫ] (escola)” (th18)“cortou o [ka'beɫ] (cabelo) ['deɫ] (dele).”


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Oi para todos.
> 
> Eu li que no português europeo tem uma tendência para não pronunciar as vogais [ɯ̽] (_e, i_ finais) e  (_o, u_ finais) no final de palavra.
> David James Silva, em _The Variable Elision of Unstressed Vowels in European Portuguese: A Case Study_, diz que isso acontece no 100% dos casos por [ɯ̽] e no 92% por  quando a palavra está na fim duma frase fonológica, no 77% e 71% dos casos quando a silaba (da palavra) seguinte estiver átona e no 63% e 66% quando a silaba (da palavra) seguinte estiver tónica, pelo contrário a vogal [ɐ] (_a_ final) é sempre pronunciada.
> O sotaque esaminado foi aquelo de Faial (que sería aquelo mais próximo ao português standard).
> 
> O Silva diz:
> 
> 
> 
> Se isso acontecesse muitas formas verbais também podrias ser pronunciadas na mesma maneira (por exemplo a primeira e a terceira pessoa singular no presente do indicativo dos verbos da segunda e terceira conjugação).
> 
> O que eu gostaria de preguntar é se vocês relevam esse fenómeno e se na opinão de vocês é un fenómeno que está aumentando.



Isso não acontece apenas com as vogais finais.

No caso do "e mudo", acontece quase em todas as situações excepto em situações que a omissão da vogal tornaria a pronúncia quase impossível: metediço.
No caso do "u" (que pode corresponder a um "o átono"), também pode ser omitido dentro da palavra: possibilidade -> psiblidad, psicologia -> psiculgia, professor -> prsor.



mexerica feliz said:


> Foneticamente muitos lisboetas e algarvios pronunciam _falo _como _fal'_ mas fonologicamente conseguem ouvir que se trata de _falo_, e não de _fale_.
> (Acho que a vogal tônica em _Fal(e) português! _é mais longa que a em _Fal(o) português._)


Sim, o nosso cérebro consegue perceber as diferenças subtis, e inclusive fazer-nos ouvir vogais que não foram realmente pronunciadas. Quando falamos também acreditamos pronunciá-las.



mexerica feliz said:


> Eu diria que na fala pausada temos: _pi-si-kó-lo-ga, ca-pi-tal, me-di-ci-na, des-kul-pa/djis-kul-pa, noi-tchiç ken-tchiç_, _adji-mi-rar, adji-vi-nhar_,_ rí-tchi-mo_, _ma-rí-tchi-mo_, _de uma amiga_ (5-6 sílabas)
> Na fala rápida> _psikóloga, captal, medçina, dçkulpa, noitç kentç_, _adjmirar, adjvinhar_, _ritchmo_,  _marítchmo, djumamiga _(4 sílabas)


É curioso que, talvez por não terem o "e mudo", as vogais que omitem são diferentes que as que se omitem no Português de Portugal. Aqui seriam pronunciadas desta forma:
psicólga, capital, mdicina, dxculpa, noitx kentx, admirar, advinhar, ritmo, marítimo, dumàmiga.




pi92 said:


> O fenómeno é real e é das primeiras coisas que os brasileiros reparam no sotaque português. Mas um português que faça um esforço por falar de forma clara, por exemplo numa apresentação, pronuncia as vogais todas. O que quero dizer é que "idealmente" ainda se pronuncia tudo, e apesar de tudo a letra não desaparece completamente - um português, ao dizer uma palavra espanhola como "amistad", ainda terá tendência a dizer "amistade" mesmo que a última letra seja quase imperceptível.
> 
> (Já agora, é pouco elegante dizer "o Silva"...)


Podemos pronunciar mais vogais em fala mais pausada, mas nunca pronunciamos todas, iria soar mal, especialmente as vogais átonas finais e os "e mudos".



Nino83 said:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Hoje vi uma trasmissão da RTP. As presentadoras entrevistaram muitas pessoas de Vila do Bispo, Algrave, e notei que as pessoas mais velhas (que com muita probabilidade têm um sotaque mais forte) reduziam todos os  finais (e foi muito difícil entendê-las) mas as mais jovens não falavam na mesma maneira.
> 
> Daquí a minha pergunta: é a suppressão do  final só uma caraterística da fala dialetal do sul? Há variações sociais ou de fala formal/informal?



Sim, a supressão de vogais e monotongação é uma característica do sul de Portugal, no norte ocorre o oposto. Por exemplo, a maneira como o pessoal do norte pronuncia "medo", soa a "miâdu" aos ouvidos do sul, e "porto" soa a "puârto".


----------



## Alandria

xiskxisk said:


> Isso não acontece apenas com as vogais finais.
> 
> No caso do "e mudo", acontece quase em todas as situações excepto em situações que a omissão da vogal tornaria a pronúncia quase impossível: metediço.
> No caso do "u" (que pode corresponder a um "o átono"), também pode ser omitido dentro da palavra: possibilidade -> psiblidad, psicologia -> psiculgia, professor -> prsor.
> 
> 
> Sim, o nosso cérebro consegue perceber as diferenças subtis, e inclusive fazer-nos ouvir vogais que não foram realmente pronunciadas. Quando falamos também acreditamos pronunciá-las.
> 
> 
> É curioso que, talvez por não terem o "e mudo", as vogais que omitem são diferentes que as que se omitem no Português de Portugal. Aqui seriam pronunciadas desta forma:
> psicólga, capital, mdicina, dxculpa, noitx kentx, admirar, advinhar, ritmo, marítimo, dumàmiga.
> 
> 
> 
> Podemos pronunciar mais vogais em fala mais pausada, mas nunca pronunciamos todas, iria soar mal, especialmente as vogais átonas finais e os "e mudos".
> 
> 
> Sim, a supressão de vogais e monotongação é uma característica do sul de Portugal, no norte ocorre o oposto. Por exemplo, a maneira como o pessoal do norte pronuncia "medo", soa a "miâdu" aos ouvidos do sul, e "porto" soa a "puârto".



Assista agora: na 'I' Rtp Internacional
Noto na época que tinha RTP, sempre ouvia esse "I". É impressão minha?
AS pessoas do Norte de Portugal claramente adicionam vogais em algumas palavras, tal como nos infinitivos, não estou certa? Tipo: QuererE, FazerE, ComerE


----------



## anaczz

Não seria um "e" no final, soa mais como a pronúncia da consoante um pouco mais acentuada, por algumas pessoas: amore, telemóbile (para telemóvel)
Alguns nortenhos dizem iágua e iafta.
Na região de Lisboa, ouço constantemente só uisso (só isso) e treuze (13)


----------



## xiskxisk

anaczz said:


> Não seria um "e" no final, soa mais como a pronúncia da consoante um pouco mais acentuada, por algumas pessoas: amore, telemóbile (para telemóvel)
> Alguns nortenhos dizem iágua e iafta.
> Na região de Lisboa, ouço constantemente só uisso (só isso) e treuze (13)


Adicionam mesmo um "e". Mas isso até em Lisboa acontece. É quando tentam prolongar a frase para dar uma certa entoação: Está a chovereeee!

Isso do i é para desfazer hiatos: vamos à iágua, a iAna. Também acontece na pronúncia padrão, em verbos como: saem, constroem, etc.

Quanto à adição dum u para desfazer o hiato em "só isso" nunca reparei.


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas. 
O facto é que durante esta transmissão (que é "verão total" de ontem) havia uma grande diferença entre os jovens e os velhos. 
Pela minha (pequenha) experência os jornalistas têm quase sempre uma pronúncia muito clara, quer quando falam devagar quer quando falam depressa, pelo contrário as pessoas da rua (os entrevistados) não pronúnciam as vogais finais (o /e/ e o /o/) quando falam depressa. 
O facto é que os mais velhos, nesta trasmissão, comiam estas vogais também quando falavam devagar, sem pressa. 

Olá xiskxisk, aquilo de que você fala é uma caraterística do português standard.


----------



## jay jaw

mexerica feliz said:


> Foneticamente muitos lisboetas e algarvios pronunciam _falo _como _fal'_ mas fonologicamente conseguem ouvir que se trata de _falo_, e não de _fale_.
> (Acho que a vogal tônica em _Fal(e) português! _é mais longa que a em _Fal(o) português._)
> Usando a terminologia inglesa, se trata de um_ transitional merger in production, but not in perception._
> 
> De vez em quando assisto a tv portuguesa, a muitas vezes ouço isso..._meninos bonitos _pronunciado como _mninx bunitx_.
> (Compare com as reduções brasileiras:_ noites quentes_ pronunciado como _noitç kentç _ou _medicina, descabido, capital _pronunciado como _metçina, dçkabido, cap'tal etc_.
> Acho que em 200 anos iremos falar como os portugueses, redução das vogais átonas é uma tendência geral em português).


aqui onde eu moro no interior de Pernambuco, nós também omitimos os Os finais em praticamente todas às palavras, falamos falo e fale de forma quase igual, a única diferença assim como o mexerica feliz falou é que a vogal E da palavra fale é mais longa que a vogal O, que desaparece completamente, fale=fäł: e falo=fäł.


----------

